# Power fc d jetro



## lee_gtr (Aug 12, 2015)

Will anyone have a d jetro up for sale over winter?


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

HI mate, I have the ECU itself spare , I need to retain the controller for my other GTR 

new MAP sensors and harness are still available fromt he susual suspects 

£275 inc UK postage , tested and working unit


----------



## lee_gtr (Aug 12, 2015)

I would prefer the whole lot to be honest but if I can***8217;t get one then I will give you a message


----------



## lee_gtr (Aug 12, 2015)

Is it just the harness and 2 x map sensors i would need? Already got a controller from my L jetro


----------

